# Fox Squirrel Mount



## wtailchaser (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is a squirrel I recently mounted for one of our members.  Congratulations to Brandon on a great shot and beautiful squirrel.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## win3006 (Jul 7, 2010)

Great job


----------



## arcame (Jul 8, 2010)

good lookin mount, I have two in the freezer, just waiting for $


----------



## AMMO (Jul 8, 2010)

Heck of a nice job!I wish we had some fox squirrels around where I hunt.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## sherrod833 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats the first time I have seen one mounted like that.Nice work.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 13, 2010)

looks cool with the deer skull and antlers. really neat idea


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 13, 2010)

arcame said:


> good lookin mount, I have two in the freezer, just waiting for $



Same here!

Great lookin' mount!


----------



## georgia sportsman (Jul 13, 2010)

That's an awsome mount.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice, what would you charge to do a coon?


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 13, 2010)

Go ahead and get Ol blue done too. Can be a whole living room suite.


----------



## CollinsK (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome detail love the pose 
kim


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 16, 2010)

CollinsK said:


> Awesome detail love the pose
> kim



X2!!......Pm me your trick for the ears..JK


----------



## Milkman (Jul 16, 2010)

Beautiful !!!   Great mount and setting !!!

Is that a purchased habitat or something you devised ?


----------



## wtailchaser (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments.  The habitat is my creation.  I still like to build them from scratch.  DROPPINEM, that is truely funny!  I might share a few things, but my squirrel ear technique... no sir.
Thanks again,
Sam


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 16, 2010)

wtailchaser; said:
			
		

> Thank you for the compliments.  The habitat is my creation.  I still like to build them from scratch.  DROPPINEM, that is truely funny!  I might share a few things, but my squirrel ear technique... no sir.
> Thanks again,
> Sam



I know that's what the JK is at the end of my comment.Looks great!!Truly love it.Gettin ready to do a grey squirrel similar to that habitat for my brother in law with a chewed on shed he found while squirrel hunting.


----------



## njanear (Jul 17, 2010)

That is a GREAT LOOKING MOUNT!!


----------



## bowtie (Jul 17, 2010)

great mount.....thanks for sharing


----------



## Terry May (Jul 26, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks GREAT!


----------

